# Ricki and the Flash arrives on Blu-ray, DVD & Digital HD Nov. 24



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Meryl Streep stars in

*RICKI AND THE FLASH*

Directed by Academy Award® Winner Jonathan Demme
Written by Academy Award® Winner Diablo Cody



Also Starring Kevin Kline, Mamie Gummer, Sebastian Stan
and Rick Springfield





Available on Blu-ray™, DVD, & Digital HD November 24



Blu-ray Exclusives include All-New Featurette, Deleted Scenes and Cast Photo Gallery

CULVER CITY, Calif. (Sept. 28, 2015) – Movie and music fans will get to ‘rock on’ with three-time Academy Award® winner Meryl Streep (Best Actress in a Supporting Role, Kramer vs. Kramer,1979; Best Actress in a Leading Role, Sophie’s Choice,1982; Best Performance by An Actress in a Leading Role, The Iron Lady, 2011) when the funny and touching film, RICKI AND THE FLASH arrives on Blu-ray™, DVD, and Digital HD November 24 from Sony Pictures Home Entertainment. Streep, the most Oscar® nominated actor in history (19), takes on a whole new gig as a hard-rocking singer and guitarist for Oscar® winning director Jonathan Demme (Silence of the Lambs,1991) and Academy Award® winning screenwriter Diablo Cody (Best Original Screenplay, Juno, 2007) in this original film loaded with live musical performances. Streep stars as Ricki Rendazzo, a guitar heroine who made a world of mistakes as she followed her dreams of rock ‘n’ roll stardom. Returning home, Ricki gets a shot at redemption and a chance to make things right as she faces the music with her family. Streep stars opposite her real-life daughter Mamie Gummer (TV’s “Emily Owens M.D.”); Rick Springfield (TV’s “General Hospital”) as the Flash band member in love with Ricki; and Oscar® winner Kevin Kline (Best Actor in a Supporting Role, A Fish Called Wanda, 1988) as Ricki’s ex-husband.

A TriStar Production, in association with L Star Capital, RICKI AND THE FLASH is a Marc Platt / Badwill Entertainment production also starring Audra McDonald and Sebastian Stan. Directed by Jonathan Demme. Produced by Marc Platt, Diablo Cody, Mason Novick, and Gary Goetzman. Written by Diablo Cody. Executive Producers are Ron Bozman, Adam Siegel, Lorene Scafaria, and Ben Waisbren. Director of Photography is Declan Quinn, ASC. Production Designer is Stuart Wurtzel. Edited by Wyatt Smith, ACE. Costume Designer is Ann Roth.



Synopsis:

Meryl Streep as you have never seen her before, a hard-rocking singer & guitarist, in Ricki and the Flash, from Oscar® winning director Jonathan Demme (Best Director, The Silence of the Lambs, 1991) and Academy Award® winning screenwriter Diablo Cody (Best Original Screenplay, Juno, 2007). In an original and electrifying film loaded with live musical performances, Streep stars as Ricki Rendazzo, a guitar heroine who made a world of mistakes as she followed her dreams of rock-and-roll stardom. Returning home, Ricki gets a shot at redemption and a chance to make things right as she faces the music with her family.



Blu-ray™ and DVD Special Features:

· Getting Ready for Ricki: The Making of Ricki and the Flash -- Cast and Crew Walk Through Creating a Rock Goddess and Finding the Heart of the Story



Blu-ray Exclusives:

· Deleted Scenes

· Featurette: Rediscovering Rick Springfield

· Cast Photo Gallery



RICKI AND THE FLASH is rated PG-13 for thematic material, brief drug content, sexuality and language.
​


----------

